# Ferry to Ireland, how much !!!!????



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know of a cheap deal to Ireland? I have been shocked by the prices. Ideally Holyhead/Dublin would be the crossing I'd choose, but I would be willing to travel for a good deal. Is it possible to buy over there for the return leg cheaper?

Any help appreciated.

Dick


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Dick this is the most expensive crossing Holyhead-Dublin/Dunlaighre

cheapest would be P&O Cairnryan-Larne, though quite a hop to Cairnryan for you.

cheapest we got was £98.00 single

you can price Stena Stranraer - Belfast but i doubt it will be any cheaper than p&o

edit: to your initial question: no it wouldnt be any cheaper to buy over here for a return leg.

we have a freight ac and you can use this if you wish as its pay on use, will be slightly cheaper plus a meal with the lorry men :wink: 

this is the conventional ferry Cairnryan-Larne , 2 hrs approx


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes very expensive. We use Tesco vouchers so we can afford to go every other year.


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

You could get a price from Nutt travel over the phone.

Never known them to be beaten on price!

Just know the ferry prices to come to Ireland are very very expensive compared to other crossings.

Phone no 028 70351199

Henry


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

YES, getting to Ireland is really expensive by ferry. We've just booked for August on Holyhead - Dublin with Irish Ferries. After checking the best days / times on their website I phoned the Camping and Caravanning Club who booked it for me at £50 less with no admin fee for using a credit card.
If you are a member it may be worth you doing this.


----------

